# Rezept für Karpfen



## andreas0815 (13. März 2009)

*Hallo Feinschmecker,*


Es würde mich mal interessieren wie ihr Karpfen am liebsten esst? |rolleyes



Also ich esse ihn am liebsten; 

gebacken mit Speck
mit weißwein gedünstet.
Bitte nur ehrlich Infos geben da es ja auch Leute gibt die keinen Karpfen mögen!



:::::::::::::::......................


_Angeln ist das Aufregendste überhaupt..auch wenn nichts beißt!!!_



*Gruß Andreas*


----------



## Mai (13. März 2009)

*AW: Rezept für Karpfen*

Hallo Andreas,
wie machst Du das: "Gebacken mit Speck"? Ich mag Karpfen nicht sonderlich, aber das hört sich gut an.
Wäre dankbar für das Rezept.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## andre23 (13. März 2009)

*AW: Rezept für Karpfen*

....ganz klar geræuchert, so schmeckt er mir am besten...einmalig und bei weitem oft unterschætzt


----------



## tokeegecko (14. März 2009)

*AW: Rezept für Karpfen*

Hi, das Rezept mit dem Speck würde mich auch interesieren. Poste es doch mal bitte !!


----------



## andreas0815 (18. März 2009)

*AW: Rezept für Karpfen*

*Hallo Feinschmecker,*

Rezept für Karpfen gebacken mit Speck:


Karpfenbauch mit kleinen Kartoffeln u. Gemüse füllen
Karpfenrücken einschneiden
Speckscheiben fein schneiden u. in den Karpfenrücken stecken
Karpfen im Ofen stehend backen (Temperatur nicht zu hoch einstellen)
Ab und Zu mit Butter ein streichen
und nun viel Spaß beim Ausprobieren...............|bigeyes
Kann nur sagen ein Traum..............#6

Guten Appetit |rolleyes


:z:z:z:z:z


*Gruß aus Niederbayern*


----------



## Mai (19. März 2009)

*AW: Rezept für Karpfen*

Hallo andreas0815,
vielen Dank fürs Rezept. Liest sich gut, ich werd's bei meinem nächsten Karpfen ausprobieren.

Petri Heil
Norbert


----------



## daci7 (19. März 2009)

*AW: Rezept für Karpfen*

oder klassisch karpfen blau =)
... frittierte karpfenstücke sind auch köstlich!


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (20. März 2009)

*AW: Rezept für Karpfen*

Hier mal zwei Karpfen - Rezepte aus Franken:

*Pfefferkarpfen:*

Zutaten:
4 Karpfenfilets mit Haut;Salz;grob geschroteter schwarzer Pfeffer;Mehl;verquirltes Ei;Semmelbrösel;Butterschmalz zum Ausbacken.
Zubereitung:
Karpfenfilets trocken tupfen, mit Salz und kräftig mit grob geschrotetem schwarzem Pfeffer würzen.
In Mehl wenden und mit Ei und Semmelbrösel panieren.Bei 180°C in reichlich Butterschmalz ausbacken.
Wenn die Filets goldbraun sind, herausnehmen und auf Küchenkrepp abtropfen lassen. Mit Zitronenscheibe und Petersilie garnieren.
Dazu Kartoffelsalat und frische Gartensalate reichen.

*Brotaufstrich von geräucherten Karpfen.*

Zutaten:
2geräucherte Karpfenfilets;Salz;Pfeffer;1EL Butter;150gr Creme fraiche;Petersilie;1/2 mittelgroße Zwiebel.

Zubereitung:
Vom geräucherten Karpfenfilet die Haut entfernen und das Fleisch auslösen.. das Fleisch im Mixer zerkleinern bis zu einer musartigen Konsistenz.
Nun wird das Mus in einer Schüssel mit Pfeffer und evtl.noch mit salz gewürzt.
Die Zwiebel klein schneiden,in Butter glasig dünsten. Anschließend über das Räuchermus geben und verrühren.
Schließlich werden noch etwas kleingehackte Petersilie und die Creme fraiche gleichmäßig untergehoben.
Schmeckt am besten auf wüzigem Bauernbrot.
Kann auch als Hapen auf einer Fischtafel angerichtet werden.
Guten Appetit !


----------



## Krabbenfänger (20. März 2009)

*AW: Rezept für Karpfen*

Ich mag den Karpfen am liebsten nach Polnischer Art in Bierpanade im Bräter gegart.
So macht meine Oma den Fisch und das Rezept ist super lecker.


----------



## djoerni (21. März 2009)

*AW: Rezept für Karpfen*

am liebsten geräuchert oder frittiert nach fränkischer art!


----------



## carpmichl (2. April 2009)

*AW: Rezept für Karpfen*

am libesten mag ich sie gecatched un released:vik:


mfg


----------



## ernie1973 (5. April 2009)

*AW: Rezept für Karpfen*



carpmichl schrieb:


> am libesten mag ich sie gecatched un released:vik:
> 
> 
> mfg


 
Da kommt man aber mit Messer und Gabel dann nur schwer hinterher - die sind so flink!

;O)


Mein Fav. ist Wildkarpfen geräuchert!

Klasse!


E.


----------



## Mega (12. April 2009)

*AW: Rezept für Karpfen*

Habe Karpfen schon gekocht,gebacken und als Frikadelle probiert alles zum :vaber geräuchert ein wahrer Hochgenuss.:vik:


----------



## Lil Torres (18. April 2009)

*AW: Rezept für Karpfen*

dem kann ich mich nur anschließen, geräuchert ist karpfen eine echte delikatesse!!


----------



## Quappenjäger (18. April 2009)

*AW: Rezept für Karpfen*

geräuchert kann ich nur unterschreiben ( nur die satz karpfen! )!!!! echt legger!


----------



## Stachelritter86 (18. April 2009)

*AW: Rezept für Karpfen*

Karpfen ist ein Gedicht, wenn man ihn, wie meine Oma immer gemacht hat, in ganz viel heißem Butterschmalz mit Dunkelbierteig rausbackt. Und dann nur mit den Fingern essen.... Mh... Lecker!!!!

Mittlerweile ist es ja wieder richtig "in" Karpfen zu essen. Anscheinend haben die Leute gemerkt, dass es auch in heimischen Gewässern eins A Speisefische gibt, die nicht erst aus Südostasien eingeflogen werden müssen...
Das freut mich. 

beste Grüße
Markus


----------



## bobbl (23. April 2009)

*AW: Rezept für Karpfen*


Der Karpfen kommt ursprünglich aus Asien!
lg


----------



## Teimo (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Rezept für Karpfen*

Also ich hab heut Karpfenfilets (gesaltzen und gepfeffert sowie mit Zitrone und Mehl beträufelt) in Butterschamlz ausgebacken....war nicht so lecker und ich esse gerne Fisch. Naja werd ma eines von eueren Rezepten testen und hoffe auf besserung:q. Morgen wird geräuchert da kommen auch 2 Filets testweise rein dann schau mer a mole


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Rezept für Karpfen*

@bobbel

Den Aischgründer Karpfen gibt es schon seit dem 14. Jahrhundert im Aischgrund.
Er wurde nur aus dem Wildkarpfen der aus Asien stammt von den Mönchen gezüchtet.


----------



## Teimo (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Rezept für Karpfen*

Also kleine Anmerkung falls es wen interessiert:q Karpfenfilets geräuchter ein Traum besser als die Forellen und fast so gut wie der AAl:k


----------



## tiroler hölzl (9. August 2009)

*AW: Rezept für Karpfen*

ich hab vor kurzem einen3 kg karpfen in ner fischzucht gefang un hab ne mitgenomm un nu weiß ich nich so recht, wei ich den mach...weil ich net will, dass der dann schlammig schmeckt...

bitte um hilfe!

petri


----------



## fischnoob (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Rezept für Karpfen - Karpfen asiatisch geräuchert,*

Karpfen mit gehacktem Knoblauch,Ingwer, Zitronengras sowie getr. Dillspitzen, Sojasoße, Salz, und ein wenig Zucker marinieren - dann heiß räuchern. Dazu Pellkartoffeln und Kresserahm. Ich kenne kaum etwas Besseres.

Karpfenrogen unbedingt zu Taramasalata (oder auch Tarama) verarbeiten! Alles andere wäre Verschwendung:

200 g Rogen, Saft v. 2-4 Zitronen, 
1/4 bis 1/2 Liter Öl (Olive und Raps - entweder einzeln oder mischen, ich mische 1/3 Olive, Rest Raps)
4 Scheiben altes Weißbrot (2-3 Tage alt)

Weißbrot mit heißem Wasser einweichen (1 Tasse Wasser auf 1 Tasse WB)

Frischen Rogen gut waschen, dann die Bindehäute und das Versorgungsgewebe entfernen (geht am besten, indem man den Rogen mit dem Löffel durch ein Nudelsieb (mit ca 2mm Löchern) streicht. Ne Flotte Lotte (falls die noch wer kennt) geht sicher auch prima.) 
Dann wird der Rogen(brei) gesalzen ca 2 TL Salz, kann auch einer mehr sein. 
Nun im Wasserbad unter ständigem Rühren garen (Rogen wird von graugrün zu hellbeige ->leicht rosa umfärben)(ggf. mal Dämfen im Sieb ausprobieren - soll auch gehen, dann aber wohl mit weniger Rühren). Abkühlen lassen auf Zi-Temp. 

Jetzt wird das eingeweichte Weißbrot mit dem Rogen verrührt (Mixer, Holzlöffel sollte alles gehen). Dann abwechselnd Zitronensaft und Öl in dünnem Strahl (wie beim Mayonnaise machen) unterrühren (Ich habe einen el. Schneebesen genommen, das geht ganz gut.).

Sollte am Ende ne Konsistenz ähnlich von Mayonnaise haben (Löffelspuren in der Masse laufen nicht oder nur ganz langsam zu). Wer will, rührt Knoblauchpaste, Frischkäse oder creme fraiche bzw gehackte Kräuter (insbes. Thymian frisch, Estragon) unter. Für die Farbe (im Handel oft stark rosa gefärbt) kann man die Creme auch noch portionsweise mit ein paar Löffeln Seelachsschnitzeln  in der Pürriermaschine einige Runden drehen lassen. Ich finde aber den Geschmack danach nicht mehr so edel, wenngleich die Farbe dann dem Handelsprodukt entspricht.
Tip: einfach portionsweise mal was ausprobieren, dann geht nicht gleich alles den Bach runter ;-)

Gekühlt Anrichten auf Brot mit z.B.: Olive, Ringen von Frühlingszwiebel, frischen gehackten Kräutern (z.B. Estragon, Petersilie, Thymian) oder Kapern

Geschmack: Extrem lecker! 
genauer: frisch, leicht fischig, leicht sauer salzig, ein Bisschen nach Mayonnaise  - aber alles recht ausgewogen. 

Passt hervorragend als Brotaufstrich auf angeröstete Baquettescheiben oder als Dip zu rohem Gemüse!

Die Griechen unter uns werden's noch um einiges besser wissen - also Verbesserungen immer posten.

PS: Karpfenmilch soll paniert und gebraten bzw. frittiert der Knaller sein - Ich trau' mich nicht ran (fliegt derzeit noch weg).
Wenn jemand ein gutes Rezept hierfür hat, bitte posten.


----------



## roki (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Rezept für Karpfen*

Hallo fischnoob,
gugg mal bei Karpfeninngraisch

Gruß roki


----------



## Sensitivfischer (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Rezept für Karpfen - Karpfen asiatisch geräuchert,*



fischnoob schrieb:


> Karpfen mit gehacktem Knoblauch,Ingwer, Zitronengras sowie getr. Dillspitzen, Sojasoße, Salz, und ein wenig Zucker marinieren - dann heiß räuchern. Dazu Pellkartoffeln und Kresserahm. Ich kenne kaum etwas Besseres.
> 
> Karpfenrogen unbedingt zu Taramasalata (oder auch Tarama) verarbeiten! Alles andere wäre Verschwendung:
> 
> ...



Das ist mal ein klasse Rezept/Anleitung, wo man nicht gerade überall drüber fällt und nahezu vergessenes aufgreift!#r

In Zusammenhang mit Karpfen wäre es schön, öfter Rezepte von unseren osteuropäischen Nachbarn zu lesen!
Da kommt zwar wenig gutes her, aber Karpfen zubereiten können sie, beeser als wir.


----------

